# Access Both Verizon and AT&T



## jvillemcrae (Oct 17, 2012)

I have a question and have no been able to find an answer via Google. So my hope is that somebody here can help me out.

My brother in law lives in a rural town. Because his Verizon service was limited and very unreliable in some spots he decided for work reasons he'd buy an additional phone through AT&T so he could have service most all the time with one company or the other. His main phone is a Motorola Razr MAXX which is a global phone. *Is there a way for him to connect both his AT&T number and his Verizon number to his Razr and have his razr connect back and forth from at&t and Verizon towers, depending and which has the better signal.* Is this something that is possible or just a cool idea?

Thanks in advance!


----------

